# The NOSE!



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Surely this is a silly question, but the sniffing! Does it slow down with age? Cali is 5.5 months old now. I know the vizsla have great noses, but when I'm not occupying her with toys, balls or treats her nose is to the ground. Barely looks up. Walks into stuff! lol Makes leash training a chore. Of course I have to understand that when we go for walks she's always exploring new territory so it is what it is for now. In the yard, she sniffs out all worms, rolls in them and eats them. Such a strange, beautiful dog...

I'm just curious is all.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think the sniffing ever stops. But the attention span gets better, and they become more selective on what smells get their attention.
As a puppy everything is new, and they want to take everything in. It's just them learning about their world. They smell it, mouth it, roll in it, and chase it. I almost forgot dig, to find just where the smell is coming from.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks. Yeah, I just figured it was a puppy being a puppy. Speaking of digging, I made the mistake of filling in a hole in the yard and seeding it...all with her at my side. It's a hole again lol


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

no, in my experience the sniffing never stops ...as they get older though a lot of it is transferred to "air scenting". Last week my in-laws came to visit and Ruby was in the back garden, they parked their car 200 yards away and totally out of sight, I noticed Ruby "air scenting" and getting very giddy so I knew the in-laws had arrived......I went and hid behind the sofa and locked all the doors to make it look like nobody was home haha! (only joking)


----------

